# Rash/Acne from supplements?



## tritheory (Feb 22, 2005)

Hello, 

This is going to be a long post... 

I am new to this forum but wanted to get some feedback from others on a rash that is on my forehead, a few bumps on my right arm by elbow, behind both ears and on my chest. 

The rash has not resolved since seeing a dermatologist 2 months ago. He prescribed Finacea azelaic gel cream 15% to apply to the infected area 2 x daily. The cream is very expensive and have re-filled script 2 times and does not seem to be helping rash. 

Prior to going to dermatologist, I had been taking herbal supplements for the past 2 years to help in weight loss and performance: 
Vitamin E 1000 mg 1 x daily, 
DHEA 50 mg 1 x daily , 
Xenadrine EFX 2-3 times daily, 
Flax Oil 100 mg, 1 time daily , 
Glucosamine plus msm 1500 mg 3 x daily, 
B-12, 250 mg 1 time daily, and 
Multivitamin 1 x daily 
Occasional garlic tablet 3-4 times a year. 

I should of never started the supplements...Can't tell that much of a difference... 

I stopped all supplements on 1/2/05 except multi-vitamin and just added the glucosamine back to help with any joint pain from running last week 

Due to feeling fat, unhealthy and a couch potato, I started a workout program about 3 years ago and began daily running up to 2 miles daily ... 

Now up to 4-6 miles daily, cycling, indoor soccer 2 x week, Weights 2-3x week-upper body.. 

I run on treadmill without shirt on, so sweat build-up is not a problem under a shirt causing my chest to breakout. I shower immediatley after working out with dove soap and started using noxema salytic acid facial cleaner.. 

I have an appointment to follow up with my dermatologist next monday. He felt the intial breakout was a drug explosion form supplements? However after the continued workouts and not taking supplements drinking tons of water and coninuing to eat healthy, the rash has not gotten better?? The rash is red bumps, acne like...Rosecea? Eczema? Feels itchy at times, but don't scratch it.. Like prickly heat. 

I work in the healthcare field and am paranoid of some viral infection I contracted from a patient...However my family does not have these bumps.. 

Wondering could supplements still be in my system? In fat cells being released as I burn fat when I exercise? Seems to be more irritated after I am warm, sweaty, etc? Recommendations? Conclusions? Advice? 


Thanks for reading... 


Steve


----------



## SlimShady (Feb 22, 2005)

Is it a rash or is it acne? .. If it's a rash, then look for an allergy. If it's acne, then look to any supps that might cause your skin to produce excess oil. I had to cut back on fish oil caps because they caused me to get acne.


----------



## tritheory (Feb 23, 2005)

Thanks for the reply...Only supplements still taking are glucosamine and multivitamin..Everything else stopped almost 2 months ago..Should all be out of system by now?  Even in fat cells?

Wife says it is a rash, not acne...


----------



## SlimShady (Feb 23, 2005)

I'm no doctor, so don't take my word as gospel, ok? .. If it were me, I'd stop taking the multi and see what happens. Some Multi's contain all kinds of minerals and those can cause allergies to flare up. If that doesn't solve it, then look elsewhere... heck, it could be an allergy to anything. (My dad is so allergic to cats, that he breaks out in a rash if anyone near him has recently held a cat.) Allergies flare up for seemingly no reason, so if you can't figure it out on your own, then go see a doc and they can run some tests. Skin rash can also be a sign of many medical problems.


----------

